# SRAM cassettes with individual cogs



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Which SRAM cassettes come with individual cogs? I need a 30 cog.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Technically none of them. The large cogs are either riveted to an alloy carrier or the whole stack is riveted together.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i dont think you will be able to find your 30t cog, they dont have those for cassettes. best bet is to get the 11 (or 12) - 32 apex cassette.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I checked the thread again and Robpar said to use a SRAM PG970 series (9 speed) cassette. He said you can unscrew the hex pin to separate the cogs. Does this sound right?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I think I found it, but I'd have to get the MTB version to get the 30T cog:

"PG970: The PowerGlide II performance of the PG-990 in a configuration that bolts all the cogs together (except the 11) instead of pinning the largest ones to an alloy spider.

11-34t"

I guess the hub splines are the same for Shimano ATB and Road cassettes?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh boy, the problem is neither the PC970 11-32 or 11-34 come with a 30T cog, from the few ads on the web which indicate the cogs.

Would appreciate it if someone can provide a link that lists all the SRAM cassettes and what the individual cogs are? I can't find it on the SRAM site, and nobody in tech support replies.


----------

